# Layout coming along.



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

I had this posted in the scenery section but wanted to move it here.

Been working on this layout for about 4 months now. My first layout with reverse loops. I have it all wired up, except the yard and sidings, still figuring out how I want that laid out. Tired of seeing just pink foam, I started adding rough cuts of foam and it’s taking shape. The layout being in a “shop/shed” I’m waiting for the temperature to stabilize before I ballast track down for good. In case I need to rework anything due to expansion/contraction. So far I’ve had 1 section buckle, but it being my first time laying flex, I’m not beating myself up. that’s the beauty of models, it can be fixed. anywho here’s some pics for those who haven’t seen it. Enjoy….or don’t.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Couple more


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great! And you overcame the pink foam phobia by adding yellow foam! 😅 

I'm about to consider thinking about embarking on a similar-shaped layout for me...in other words, I'm procrastinating and still convincing the wife that it's a good idea. But she's on my side pretty much. Time will tell...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking good! 

I like the use of foam for building. You and I are right about the same place... I may be a couple weeks ahead as for as laying track and getting trains to run. I'm in the "run trains to be sure nothing needs fixed" before proceeding much further with the scenery.

What do you intend to use to finish the terrain part of your layout? I am using plaster cloth. So far, it's not as messy as I thought it would be, but it's also taking longer than I anticipated.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's really not messy after you've done it a few times. Washing a bowl and a putty knife is about all the cleanup there is. I love the stuff. Same with Sculptimold.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm curious as to which method people prefer...using regular commercial plaster cloth, or paper towels dipped in a Plaster of Paris or Sculptamold solution. Any opinions or advice?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have been using plaster cloth from Amazon called "Navaris" comes in 6" rolls that are 118" long. I cut them in about 1 foot lengths or smaller. I find anything much bigger than that, and it becomes too difficult to lay down the way you want. I thought maybe I'd try paper towels dipped in plaster of Paris, but it seems the plaster sets too quickly to be efficient. Like I'd get a few pieces laid, then the plaster would be too far along for the next piece of paper towel.

Just judging that based on when I made up a slurry of plaster of Paris to smear on to smooth everything out and to make rocks, etc.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I'm curious as to which method people prefer...using regular commercial plaster cloth, or paper towels dipped in a Plaster of Paris or Sculptamold solution. Any opinions or advice?


Fire21;

The traditional paper towels dipped in plaster method is considerably cheaper, but also more messy than the plaster impregnated cloth. You might check out medical supplies online for a possible better price on plaster impregnated cloth. The stuff's original purpose was for making plaster casts for broken bones. 
Woodland Scenics is notorious for charging high prices, and their roll doesn't cover much area. On the other hand, medical supply companies are not known for low prices either. Still might be worth checking on. 

If you want to do the "old school" paper towels dipped in plaster thing, use "Hydrocal", or "Ultracal" brand plaster made by US Gypsum Co. Hobby shops sell Hydrocal in small bags for a large markup in price. Search online for a US Gypsum dealer in your area. You can buy a 50Lb. bag of Hydrocal for a much lower unit price. It depends on how much plaster you need. I know 50lbs. sounds like a lot.
Many long years ago, I used paper towels dipped in Hydrocal at my old club. We probably used half a bag, or 25Lbs. in making a large mountain. We had to put plastic drop cloths on the floor as the plaster drips and gets all over. At the time a 50Lb. bag cost $8. Its likely a whole lot more now.
More recently, I've tried the W/S plaster impregnated cloth. Defiantly far less mess, and its easy to use too. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m going to use my method. Watered down white glue with toilet paper to coat the foam. Then I usually water down plaster of some sort and dab/brush it on. I like the way it comes out and cheap.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Few pics from my first layout. Was first attempt at everrything. Those rocks were expanded foam coated in toilet paper and glue, plastered and painted. Now I know what to do!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If using plaster cloth, is it necessary to soak it in water first, or can it be laid in place and then sprayed with water? If PofP is setting up too quickly, would misting it with water delay the setting up or would it ruin the plaster? Thanks to all for the answers so far.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh and started building one of the bridges. This is the rough shape temp installed so I can run trains while I work. Details coming. What kind of supports should I do?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Depending on the era you're modeling, I think that type of structure would have concrete or stone pillars. Days of old would see timber construction. My personal choice would be cast concrete.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Agh yes that’s what I’ve researched. Problably do some sort of concrete. The bridge behind it leading to the mine will be timber.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> If using plaster cloth, is it necessary to soak it in water first, or can it be laid in place and then sprayed with water? If PofP is setting up too quickly, would misting it with water delay the setting up or would it ruin the plaster? Thanks to all for the answers so far.


Yes, you need to soak it in water first. If you decide to hold it in position and soak it down with a spray bottle you will water-log the preceeding piece(s) and wash away the plaster as a second benefit of trying to take a shortcut.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> If using plaster cloth, is it necessary to soak it in water first, or can it be laid in place and then sprayed with water? If PofP is setting up too quickly, would misting it with water delay the setting up or would it ruin the plaster? Thanks to all for the answers so far.


I have successfully laid plaster cloth in place dry, then misted with water. It worked pretty good for me, and was a lot less messy and easier to lay than soaking it in water first. Laid piece after piece after piece, misting each one as I went. The key was to not over saturate the stuff while misting. Then later after all was set up and dry, I went back over it with a skim coating of lightweight hydrocal in order to seal the pores, blend in creases, hide the seams, etc. etc.

If plaster is setting up too quickly, I believe the trick is to use a little vinegar in the water when mixing up, which will retard the drying time. Misting fast setting plaster with water may ruin or at least weaken it, if memory serves. Check me out on this however, I've never used PofP, and it's been quite awhile since I've done any reading on this subject.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

All my scenery base is foam board and I put plaster cloth down dry, very much like Mixed Freight dose.
I smoothed out the cloth with water thinned Spackle. Worked great.  
You can hold the cloth in place with small bulletin board pins.
I used a soft paint brush to apply the water and the Spackle.

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You guys are awesome!! Thank you for all the replies and advice.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> I have been using plaster cloth from Amazon called "Navaris" comes in 6" rolls that are 118" long. I cut them in about 1 foot lengths or smaller. I find anything much bigger than that, and it becomes too difficult to lay down the way you want. I thought maybe I'd try paper towels dipped in plaster of Paris, but it seems the plaster sets too quickly to be efficient. Like I'd get a few pieces laid, then the plaster would be too far along for the next piece of paper towel.
> 
> Just judging that based on when I made up a slurry of plaster of Paris to smear on to smooth everything out and to make rocks, etc.


JeffHurl;

Yes, Plaster of Paris is not the best choice for making old school "Hard shell scenery." At least not for the basic landforms. It does set very fast, and isn't as strong as Hydrocal.
Plaster of Paris is great for rock castings though. Its much more porous than Hydrocal, so it accepts sprayed on acrylic paints better. 
At my old club, we would make rock castings from P of P and then dilute artist's tube acrylics with lots of water, inside a household trigger sprayer. Then sprayed on a light wash of color. The castings absorbed the paint and created interesting variations in the color. Some very dilute black was next. We let this dribble down the rocks and seek out cracks, creating an effect of shadows. The end result looked great.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I tried laying plaster cloth dry, then wetting it with a spray bottle and paintbrush.... It just didn't do as well as dipping into water. At least not for me.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

JeffHurl said:


> I tried laying plaster cloth dry, then wetting it with a spray bottle and paintbrush...It just didn't do as well as dipping into water. At least not for me.


 Not for me too...


----------

